# PSguard



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

Hallöle zusammen,

habe einen virus auf meinen pc mit dem namen psguard. Ich habe viele programme ausprobiert u.a. ad-aware, spyboot und verschiedenste online-scanner, leider alles erfolglos. Der virus wird von den programmen gefunden  aber nicht entfernt. D.h. sbybot findet ihn meldet ihn dann auch als gelöscht aber nach wenigen minuten wird mir wieder eine warnhinweis in der taskleiste angezeigt , dass mein pc infiziert ist. Klick ich dann auf diesen hinweis, macht sich eine seite im netz auf mit dem hinweis für einen virenprogramm für 27$.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen virus wieder loswerde?

Für eine rückantwort wäre ich sehr dankbar

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2005)

http://f-secure.de/v-desk/dt/agent_eo.shtml


> Bei Agent.EO handelt es sich um einen Trojaner, der den Internetdatenverkehr
> überwacht und an infizierten Computern die Desktop-Einstellungen ändert. Er infiziert die
> Datei WININET.DLL, um seine spionierende Komponente zu aktivieren.
> Zusätzlich wird das Programm* PSGuard* heruntergeladen, das vorgibt, ein Anti-Spyware-Programm zu sein.
> ...


http://www.f-secure.com/virus-info/v-pics/nsag_wp.bmp

cp


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

@ Captain Picard jo genau so war es, hast du erfahrung damit?
welches tool kann diesen virus löschen-hast du einen link?

sag jetzt schonmal danke


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2005)

Schau mal unter http://freeav.de/
Der Scanner ist für private Nutzung nach wie vor kostenlos.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mir den F-Secure Anti-Virus gezogen und habe derzeit keine neue Meldung bekommen, ob der virus nun damit besiegt worden ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wäre schön wenn jemand erfahrung mit diesem virus hat und eventuell ein paar tipss hat.

gruß


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Bodensee_Pechvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mir den F-Secure Anti-Virus gezogen und habe derzeit keine neue Meldung bekommen, ob der virus nun damit besiegt worden ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wäre schön wenn jemand erfahrung mit diesem virus hat und eventuell ein paar tipss hat.
> 
> gruß



Der Rechner meines Stiefsohnes hatte das Problem gestern, XP Antivir, Ad-Aware und ein wenig Handarbeit haben das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Hallo gast,

kannst du die handarbeit, die du machen musstest mal kurz beschreiben, wäre dir sehr dankbar.

gruß


----------



## Devilfrank (23 August 2005)

Guckst Du:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.desktophijack.html
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/trojan.desktophijack.c.html


----------

